# Brine your turkey?



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I shot my first turkey this year during the first week hunt. I pulled a breast out of the freezer and was wondering if you guys put them in cold saltwater to get any blood and gamey taste out. I do this with fish and small game but know not to with venison, just don’t know about turkey.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Some guys brine for flavor.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

I cut mine into about one inch strips, coat them with Fryin' Magic, then fry them on the stove top.
Once the oil is hot, no more than 3 minutes and 15 seconds with a turn around the 2 minute mark. May sound weird but it's been working for me very well.
I don't brine them at all.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes brine them if you are having trouble keeping them moist. Brown sugar, salt, and fresh garlic is a simple and easy brine. 24-48 hrs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If you want cooking to temp ensures moisture. Simple brine 1 cup kosher salt to 1 gallon water. Some add spices, but I've never felt they absorbed


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> If you want cooking to temp ensures moisture. Simple brine 1 cup kosher salt to 1 gallon water. Some add spices, but I've never felt they absorbed


Heat your brine/spice combo. to help leach-out the spice contents and then cool. Insert bird to brine. Alton Brown has a good recipe for domestic birds.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

".....salt water to get gamey taste out..."

If you dont want gamey taste go to Meijer for your turkeys.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks most of you for your replies. I put the breast in a bowl of cold water and salt and drew more blood than I expected to out of the breast. Breaded with panko and Parmesan and pan fried it was great!


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

CL-Lewiston said:


> ".....salt water to get gamey taste out..."
> 
> If you dont want gamey taste go to Meijer for your turkeys.


If you’re going to try quoting me, don’t leave words out. It was mostly about getting blood out of the meat. But yeah you’re right man I should probably stop harvesting healthy, hormone free, wild animals for my family and I, because I don’t want my meat to taste gamey and bloody. Best advice I ever received thanks man!


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

If your turkey tastes “gamie” it’s spoiled. Should taste like turkey.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Brining improves everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Try this with the other breast side...

1/2 whole wild turkey breast
Zesty Italian Dressing (1 cup)
Extra Virgin olive oil (1/2 cup)
Kosher salt (1 Tsp.)
Pepper (1 tsp.)
Garlic (dried or fresh minced) - (1 Tsp.)
Ginger (dash)
Brown Suger (2 Tsp.)
Mix all ingredients in a 1 gallon zip-lock bag and add turkey tit
Marinate over night
Grill until done.....flipping and basting with marinade
Don't over cook!

I've smoked a few whole before too and it works on a smaller scale for a breast..

1 whole turkey (skin on)
For each gallon of water, add the following:
1 cup Tender quick or other liquid meat tenderizer
2 cups apple juice
½ cup brown sugar
1 tbsp liquid smoke (optional)
1 tbsp black pepper
¼ cup soy sauce
¼ tbsp garlic powder
Use warm water to help dissolve everything. Make one gallon to start with and omit the pepper (it clogs the syringe). Inject the bird all over. Next, add the pepper and submerge the bird in the mixture. A five gallon bucket or small cooler works well. Make enough to cover the turkey and soak in a refrigerated area for 3-4 days. Before smoking, air dry for one hour and rub with brown sugar. Use apple wood and apple juice in the smoking process. Smoking time (5-8 hours) will vary with temperature (200-220 degrees) and size of bird. 180-185 internal temp (at least 165 away from bones).










I hope you saved the legs? Cut in to chunks, they make a great turkey and noodles.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Try this with the other breast side...
> 
> 1/2 whole wild turkey breast
> Zesty Italian Dressing (1 cup)
> ...


We like to slice into fairly thin cutlets , roll in seasoned bread crumbs , Brown, then put in covered baking dish with turkey gravy at 325, for 45 minutes... fork tender. Also go lemon butter sauce.. turkey picatta


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

